# N8W8 Summer 2013



## Geert (Apr 7, 2013)

Hello everybody!
The N8W8 Summer 2013 competition will take place on August 10-11 in Zonhoven (Belgium)
You can find more information on the competition website or on the WCA website


----------



## Crazycubemom (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm in 

I do hope to meet Kattenvriendin


----------



## kalyk (Apr 7, 2013)

Argh, no square-1... There already are only a few competitions with this event, but it becomes more and more difficult to find one with it . (RIP)


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 7, 2013)

I might be able to do ONE day only

But I need a schedule to determine which day I will be coming and which events to register for as a result.


----------



## Endgame (Apr 7, 2013)

geert comps ftw


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 7, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> I might be able to do ONE day only
> 
> But I need a schedule to determine which day I will be coming and which events to register for as a result.



Schedule is already available 

Geert,
can I crash at your place?


----------



## Geert (Apr 7, 2013)

Cubenovice said:


> Geert,
> can I crash at your place?



yes!


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 7, 2013)

Assum!

I'll bring some beer


----------



## Crazycubemom (Apr 7, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> I might be able to do ONE day only
> 
> But I need a schedule to determine which day I will be coming and which events to register for as a result.




My Darling, please come the day for 3x3x3


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 8, 2013)

That would be 11 August if I am not mistaken.. ah 4x4 is that day too. Disadvantage: it's a Sunday. I'll be a wreck again on Monday at work lol

Lemme think about it a wee more and then decide


----------



## Frubix (Jun 28, 2013)

I'll go


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 28, 2013)

Aki and I will be there of course. I think we will drive home or make a small vacation out of it. She has one of her best friends from Japan coming over at that time and her job just finishes at well


----------



## Frubix (Jul 3, 2013)

My record setting goals for this comp:
1. South American record Pyraminx average, currently, 4.76, I'm averaging about 5.50
2. Argentinean record 2x2 average, currently, 5.00, I'm averaging about 5.25
3. Argentinean record 2x2 single, currently 2.71


----------



## Frubix (Jul 3, 2013)

I'll practice extra 2x2 and Pyraminx


----------



## Geert (Jul 16, 2013)

I have made some adjustments to the cutoffs and time limit's in the schedule (can be found here: LINK)
In a week or 2 I will send everyone who registered a mail with all sorts of details.


----------



## CubeRoots (Jul 16, 2013)

super excited for this!


----------



## Hippolyte!!! (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi!
If you want, I can bring two displays with stackmats, a few more stackmats, and lots of stopwatches and covers. 
If you didn't need it, I'm still bringing all of this, cause I have to travel with. 

See you!

PS: I still have to find a place to sleep!^^


----------



## TMOY (Aug 5, 2013)

I think I know where those timers and other stuff come from 
Just bring them, even if Geert doesn't realy need them they won't hurt. And the venue is large, we will always find a place for them.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 6, 2013)

Hippolyte!!! said:


> Hi!
> If you want, I can bring two displays with stackmats, a few more stackmats, and lots of stopwatches and covers.
> If you doesn't need it, I'm still bringing all of this, cause I have to travel with.
> 
> ...


I am driving back home on Saturdaynight. So if you haven't found any place at all you can stay at mine. However, that is not convenient at all since it is 2 hours away


----------



## Geert (Aug 6, 2013)

I don't really need the timers and displays, I have 12 for the competition. They could be used as a backup.
If you need a place to sleep, you could stay at my house. Now there are 14 cubers staying there, so 15 is no problem (record stands at 18 cubers If i recall correctly)


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Aug 6, 2013)

You could always fit one in the fish tank Geert


----------



## Cubenovice (Aug 6, 2013)

I'll be there 

I'll probably arrive by train on friday evening.

Geert, I'll give you a call when I arrive just to see if I need to go to your house or N8W8.

Cheers!


----------



## Ollie (Aug 6, 2013)

I can't come  Money issues and still can;t get time off work. Apologies - gogogo WRs!


----------



## Hippolyte!!! (Aug 7, 2013)

@Geert, if it's no problem, I would like to stay at your place, and ok for the fish tank! 
For the cubing stuffs, if you have no need, I can bring only a few things as backup, and let the rest to my mum^^ (= in Brussel, this week)

@Arnaud: Thanks anyway!


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 7, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> You could always fit one in the fish tank Geert


Movie-Quote-Translation:


----------



## Geert (Aug 7, 2013)

Hippolyte!!! said:


> @Geert, if it's no problem, I would like to stay at your place, and ok for the fish tank!
> For the cubing stuffs, if you have no need, I can bring only a few things as backup, and let the rest to my mum^^ (= in Brussel, this week)



If you could bring 2 timers+displays, that should be fine as a backup.
Please bring your own sleeping stuff for the weekend. Do you arrive on Friday or Saturday?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Aug 7, 2013)

AvGalen said:


> Movie-Quote-Translation:
> 
> sniptube



Never even saw that movie *chuckle*


----------



## Hippolyte!!! (Aug 8, 2013)

Geert said:


> If you could bring 2 timers+displays, that should be fine as a backup.
> Please bring your own sleeping stuff for the weekend. Do you arrive on Friday or Saturday?


Ok, I'll do that.
And don't worry, I will arrive only saturday, with everything I need. Thanks again!


----------



## Geert (Aug 12, 2013)

results are up: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=N8W8Summer2013


----------



## Ton (Aug 12, 2013)

We Ton and Maria collect some PB at the N8W8

Maria :

4x4x4 Cube - Combined First - cutoff 1:30.00
3:25.21	2:28.28 PB 2:28.28 (single)

Maria could be a lot faster for the 4x4, this results was after we practice the parity cases the day before the competition..
And I (Ton)

Rubik's Cube - First Round
32.02	15.78	18.19	14.21	15.86 PB 16.61 Average

2x2x2 Cube - Second Round
8.84	5.09	10.46	7.18	7.91 PB 7.98 Average

Not to bad for a 52 year old..	still have to learn to do the cross faster, this is the part I lose a lot of time . So when I have time 16 or less my look ahead during the cross went smooth.


----------



## MarcelP (Aug 12, 2013)

Ton said:


> We Ton and Maria collect some PB at the N8W8
> 
> Maria :
> 
> ...


What happened with the 32.02 solve?


----------



## Ton (Aug 12, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> What happened with the 32.02 solve?



Cross error, followed by many more errors in the F2L phase , but it was the inspiration to get the other solve very fast... My judge of this solve "Just make sure your other solves are fast" , well I did

I need to practice more on the cross...


----------



## Cubenovice (Aug 12, 2013)

Ton said:


> Cross error, followed by many more errors in the F2L phase , but it was the inspiration to get the other solve very fast... My judge of this solve "Just make sure your other solves are fast" , well I did



You're welcome


----------



## Frubix (Aug 18, 2013)

I accidentaly brought home a white meffets pyraminx thinking it was mine, and now I have both, if any one lost a meffets Pyra, probbably it's the one I have
It's a bit stiff, the Mefferts logo it still on it


----------



## Zoé (Aug 18, 2013)

I know who owns that thing! It's not me 
But you may want to give it back to Odder


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Aug 20, 2013)

Ehm i thought odder used a white SHENGSHOU


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 20, 2013)

Ton said:


> We Ton and Maria collect some PB at the N8W8
> 
> Maria :
> 
> ...



And after 10 minutes of racing/practising you broke the 222 over and over again. Next time sub 7 or less


----------



## Zoé (Aug 20, 2013)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Ehm i thought odder used a white SHENGSHOU


He uses a black SS actually. The mefferts isn't his main, he just got two of them from Uwe Mefferts at worlds (and he only has one left now...)


----------

